# School boys rant



## Ngelic (Oct 11, 2010)

The farm and house next door hasnâ€™t been occupied for almost 4 years. Itâ€™s not abandoned, the owners are just some rich investors waiting for the day which the council will approve of building houses on that land. A couple of blue shirts (Approx, grade 8-10) had realised that no one lives in the very cute farm house and decided to trash it and then smoke weed in it. 

Itâ€™s actually pissing me off. They not only destroyed expensive property that doesnâ€™t belong to them.. making it look like a shitty haunted house, spray on them with their stupid tags, make the street smell like crap from the weed but they have been trying again and again to steal from my home.

Itâ€™s actually the *5th time*  in which they have tried to break into my home in the *last 2 months*.. and today is only the first day back to school for the term too. The first, 3rd and 4th time they have been unsuccessful because my little toy dogs and the alarm scared them away. The 2nd time they came around, they got into the kitchen, stolen a frying pan, a bottle of cooking oil, a stove top, spatula and some sausageâ€¦ minor things but theyâ€™re going to get bigger. Now, today.. they actually gotten into my room *BUT* luckily, I hid my small devices such as my camera last night because my brother kept â€œborrowingâ€ it and not returning it. They did however take my can of Smirnoff (an alcoholic beverage) and a USB which contains 3 high school years of workâ€¦

Alerting the school does not work, they just tell you to report that they boys arenâ€™t in school to the police because they canâ€™t do anything even though they are under 16. Calling the Police doesnâ€™t help either, seriously. Iâ€™ve reported them at least 4 times since they have been suspiciously going to that property and coming out all dazed and giggly. Every 2-3 days after my call, the boys come back.. *THEY JUST DONâ€™T GO AWAY*. I doubt the parents will care, many parents in this area don't care about their kids smoking/drinking at any age... in fact they encourage it at parties.

Iâ€™m just scared they might do something to destroy my house like they did to my neighbourâ€™s out of frustration from not always being able to get in - weâ€™re not always home, or worse, do something to hurt my little babiesâ€¦





My parents are ESOL so I have to deal with these things... Any advice? :/


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't understand - have you called the police to report a break and enter and theft, when they broke into your home?

Or are you only calling the police when they are in the abandon house?


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Oct 12, 2010)

I would have a male friend over who can scare the buggers away. What country do u live in? So sorry for your troubles.


----------



## Aprill (Oct 12, 2010)

Be persistent with the police and call the truancy officer. If you have a camera handy, videotape them and turn it over to the news and let them know the police wont do anything. Get in contact with the investors and let them know their property is being vandalized. Someone will care if you are persistent.


----------



## perlanga (Oct 12, 2010)

I would say get a pitbull, but it seems like you already have a few dogs. I'm sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## Ngelic (Oct 12, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand - have you called the police to report a break and enter and theft, when they broke into your home?
> 
> Or are you only calling the police when they are in the abandon house?


 I always call when they have both broken in/entered and when they are at the neighbour's house. :x

They just get a report down.. or be there in "10 minutes" and never show up.


----------



## Darla (Oct 13, 2010)

you know one thing i would do is take some pictures without them knowing it.  take them to the police station and ask them why they refuse to do anything.  maybe that will get their attention


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 13, 2010)

In my community, I can call the city hall and let them know of an "abandon" home and that it is being used by squatters.

The squatters are a nuisance and that they are lowering my property value. And I would tell the city hall that the police don't seem to care.

Ask the city what options are available - maybe they will contact the owners and let them know about the squatting situation, and how it is leading to neglect of property.


----------



## Ngelic (Oct 14, 2010)

Thankyou guys, I'll try your advice out.

It seems that its no longer the boys who do it anymore.. because it's basically a crack house now for any age. *sigh*


----------

